# Rage will einfach nicht laufen



## ishadow78 (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

dies ist mein erster Beitrag hier und ich hoffe das wir uns alle gut verstehen werden.

Ich besitze seit vier Tagen das Spiel Rage,leider versuche ich es genauso lange zum laufen zu bringen.Am Anfang erhielt ich immer nur die Meldung " Rage Funktioniert nicht mehr" inzwischen erhalte ich aber ein Blaues Fenster mit einer Fehlermeldung.

Rage.1683.3 win-x86 Release  Jan  6 2012 11:05:52
------ Initializing File System ------
Current search path:
C:/Users/ishadow78/Saved Games/id Software/Rage/base/
e:/program files (x86)/steam/steamapps/common/rage/base/
file system initialized.
BenchmarkGameData: ofs 0 and 0x1208090624x 
46 microseconds
21 microseconds
19 microseconds
18 microseconds
18 microseconds
18 microseconds
18 microseconds
18 microseconds
19 microseconds
18 microseconds
Average seek time without outliers: 18 microseconds
fileBenchmarkImpliesGameIsOnHD: true
---------------------------
1 CPU package, 4 physical cores, 8 logical cores
1995 MHz Intel CPU with MMX & SSE & SSE2 & SSE3 & SSSE3 & SSE41 & SSE42 & AVX & HTT
32768 kB 1st level cache, 262144 kB 2nd level cache, 6291456 kB 3rd level cache
8048 MB System Memory
Winsock Initialized
Found interface: {04487EC2-41F0-422B-99A7-5A60F5AD92FA} Realtek RTL8192SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC - 192.168.178.38/255.255.255.0
Sys_InitNetworking: adding loopback interface
execing default.cfg
execing joystick.cfg
execing default.cfg
execing joystick.cfg
execing default.cfg
execing joystick.cfg
execing default.cfg
execing joystick.cfg
idLib:etProduction( PROD_PRODUCTION )
couldn't exec rageConfig.cfg
Resetting cheat cvar: aas2_showFloorTrace
Resetting cheat cvar: ai_alignToPointDist
Resetting cheat cvar: ai_minCornerCircleRadius
Resetting cheat cvar: ai_cornerCircleRadius
Resetting cheat cvar: ai_turningCircleAlignmentTolerance
Resetting cheat cvar: ai_pointTolerance
Resetting cheat cvar: atv_bumpForwardScale
Resetting cheat cvar: aa_ZoomSnapScale
Resetting cheat cvar: poi_playerScaleMinimum
Resetting cheat cvar: poi_scaleMinimum
Resetting cheat cvar: poi_ScreenPercentage
Resetting cheat cvar: poi_IconSizeSplitscreen
Resetting cheat cvar: poi_IconSize
Resetting cheat cvar: poi_GoalHeightOffset
Resetting cheat cvar: swf_minimap_scale_foot
Resetting cheat cvar: swf_minimap_scale_vehicle
Resetting cheat cvar: blendTree_scale
Resetting cheat cvar: swf_jobnav_mindist
Resetting cheat cvar: swf_minimap_ant_first_step_foot
Resetting cheat cvar: swf_minimap_ant_step_foot
Resetting cheat cvar: swf_minimap_ant_first_step
Resetting cheat cvar: swf_minimap_ant_step
Resetting cheat cvar: swf_scopeZoomDistance
Resetting cheat cvar: gc_fictionBlurAmount
Resetting cheat cvar: cine_cameraAccel
Resetting cheat cvar: rcbomb_initialOffset
Resetting cheat cvar: cam_deathCamblurTime
Resetting cheat cvar: cam_deathCamblurAmount
Resetting cheat cvar: revivecam_HeightEnd
Resetting cheat cvar: revivecam_HeightStart
Resetting cheat cvar: spl_qn_pathbonus
Resetting cheat cvar: spl_qn_zpenelty
Resetting cheat cvar: swf_invFadeTime
Resetting cheat cvar: ai_NonPlayerOneShotChance
Resetting cheat cvar: ai_droppedLootDistance
Resetting cheat cvar: pm_ct_jump_dist
Resetting cheat cvar: pm_ct_push_dist
Resetting cheat cvar: pm_ct_push_decayIn
Resetting cheat cvar: pm_ct_push_decayOut
Resetting cheat cvar: pm_ct_checkDist
Resetting cheat cvar: g_playerDamageThreshold
Resetting cheat cvar: swf_combatSubtitleRange
Resetting cheat cvar: swf_subtitleRange
Resetting cheat cvar: vehicle_clientImpactDmg_MaxDmg
Resetting cheat cvar: vehicle_clientImpactDmg_MinDmg
Resetting cheat cvar: vehicle_clientImpactDmg_MaxVel
Resetting cheat cvar: vehicle_clientImpactDmg_MinVel
Resetting cheat cvar: v_steerControlClamp
Resetting cheat cvar: v_steerControlInfluence
Resetting cheat cvar: v_compressiontime
Resetting cheat cvar: v_dusttime
Resetting cheat cvar: pm_clientZoomInDelay
Resetting cheat cvar: pm_clientAuthoritative_warnDist
Resetting cheat cvar: pm_clientAuthoritative_minDistZ
Resetting cheat cvar: pm_clientAuthoritative_Lerp
Resetting cheat cvar: pm_clientAuthoritative_minDist
Resetting cheat cvar: net_voiceVolume
Resetting cheat cvar: net_peer_throttle_bps_decay
Resetting cheat cvar: net_debughud3_bps_max
------- Initializing renderSystem --------
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...registered window class
...registered fake window class
...using WGL_EXT_swap_control
X..WGL_EXT_swap_control_tear not found
created OpenGL 3.1 context on Intel
----- GL_Init -----
OpenGL version 3.1
GL_EXT_blend_minmax                     GL_EXT_blend_subtract                   
GL_EXT_blend_color                      GL_EXT_abgr                             
GL_EXT_texture3D                        GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint                 
GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array            GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp              
GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap                 GL_EXT_draw_range_elements              
GL_SGIS_texture_lod                     GL_EXT_rescale_normal                   
GL_EXT_packed_pixels                    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp               
GL_EXT_separate_specular_color          GL_ARB_multitexture                     
GL_EXT_texture_env_combine              GL_EXT_bgra                             
GL_EXT_blend_func_separate              GL_EXT_secondary_color                  
GL_EXT_fog_coord                        GL_EXT_texture_env_add                  
GL_ARB_texture_cube_map                 GL_ARB_transpose_matrix                 
GL_ARB_texture_env_add                  GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat          
GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays                GL_NV_blend_square                      
GL_ARB_texture_compression              GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1        
GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic       GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp             
GL_ARB_point_parameters                 GL_ARB_texture_env_combine              
GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3                 GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar             
GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc         GL_ARB_shadow                           
GL_ARB_window_pos                       GL_EXT_shadow_funcs                     
GL_EXT_stencil_wrap                     GL_ARB_vertex_program                   
GL_EXT_texture_rectangle                GL_ARB_fragment_program                 
GL_EXT_stencil_two_side                 GL_ATI_separate_stencil                 
GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object             GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias                 
GL_ARB_occlusion_query                  GL_ARB_fragment_shader                  
GL_ARB_shader_objects                   GL_ARB_shading_language_100             
GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two         GL_ARB_vertex_shader                    
GL_NV_texgen_reflection                 GL_ARB_point_sprite                     
GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate          GL_ARB_depth_texture                    
GL_ARB_texture_rectangle                GL_ARB_draw_buffers                     
GL_ARB_color_buffer_float               GL_ARB_half_float_pixel                 
GL_ARB_texture_float                    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object              
GL_EXT_framebuffer_object               GL_ARB_draw_instanced                   
GL_ARB_half_float_vertex                GL_EXT_draw_buffers2                    
GL_WIN_swap_hint                        GL_EXT_texture_sRGB                     
GL_ARB_multisample                      GL_EXT_packed_float                     
GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent          GL_ARB_texture_rg                       
GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc         GL_NV_conditional_render                
GL_EXT_texture_swizzle                  GL_ARB_sync                             
GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB                 GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil             
GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float               GL_EXT_transform_feedback               
GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit                 GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample          
GL_ARB_framebuffer_object               GL_EXT_texture_array                    
GL_EXT_texture_integer                  GL_ARB_map_buffer_range                 
GL_EXT_texture_snorm                    GL_INTEL_performance_queries            
GL_ARB_copy_buffer                      GL_ARB_sampler_objects                  
GL_NV_primitive_restart                 GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map                
GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object            GL_ARB_depth_clamp                      
GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra                GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex        
GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions       GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters           
GL_ARB_compatibility                    GL_ARB_vertex_array_object              
WGL_EXT_depth_float                     WGL_ARB_buffer_region                   
WGL_ARB_extensions_string               WGL_ARB_make_current_read               
WGL_ARB_pixel_format                    WGL_ARB_pbuffer                         
WGL_EXT_extensions_string               WGL_EXT_swap_control                    
WGL_ARB_multisample                     WGL_ARB_pixel_format_float              
WGL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB                WGL_ARB_create_context                  
WGL_EXT_pixel_format_packed_float       
...using GL_ARB_multitexture
...using GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two
...using GL_ARB_texture_compression
...using GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc
...using GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic
...using GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object
...using GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object
X..GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object not found
...using GL_ARB_vertex_program
...using GL_ARB_fragment_program
Couldn't find proc address for: glProgramParameteri
...using GL_ARB_occlusion_query
X..GL_EXT_timer_query not found
...using GL_EXT_framebuffer_object
...using GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit
X..GL_ARB_texture_multisample not found
X..GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test not found
...using GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex
...using GL_ARB_map_buffer_range
...using GL_ARB_sync
X..GL_EXT_direct_state_access not found
Couldn't find proc address for: glTexMultiSubImage2DAMD
Couldn't find proc address for: glCompressedTexMultiSubImage2DAMD
Couldn't find proc address for: glGetMultiQueryObjectuivAMD
X..GL_ARB_debug_output not found
ShowGameWindow: (0, 0) 1600 x 900, full screen
13 milliseconds to open 44 pages files
OpenCachedPagesFile: e:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\rage\virtualtextures\_vmtr.pages
OpenInstalledCachedPagesFile: e:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\rage\virtualtextures\_vmtr.pages
 21 pages locked in e:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\rage\virtualtextures\_vmtr.pages
 0.1 seconds for FinishFeedback()
PHYSICAL_PAGES_POOL_UNIQUE
------------------------
total  :    1
locked :    0
current:    0
free   :    1
 100 % empty hash table entries
   0 % pages 0 steps down the hash chain
   0 % pages 1 step down the hash chain
   0 % pages 2 steps down the hash chain
   0 % pages > 2 steps down the hash chain
------------------------
PHYSICAL_PAGES_POOL_UNIQUE_DIFFUSE_ONLY
------------------------
total  :    1
locked :    0
current:    0
free   :    1
 100 % empty hash table entries
   0 % pages 0 steps down the hash chain
   0 % pages 1 step down the hash chain
   0 % pages 2 steps down the hash chain
   0 % pages > 2 steps down the hash chain
------------------------
PHYSICAL_PAGES_POOL_UNIQUE_DIFFUSE_ONLY2
------------------------
total  :    1
locked :    0
current:    0
free   :    1
 100 % empty hash table entries
   0 % pages 0 steps down the hash chain
   0 % pages 1 step down the hash chain
   0 % pages 2 steps down the hash chain
   0 % pages > 2 steps down the hash chain
------------------------
 0.1 seconds to load and lock 0 pages
S 4096 4096  1 linr DXT5  clmp 16384k      0k  _physicalvmtrpages1
S 4096 4096  1 linr DXT1  clmp  8192k      0k  _physicalvmtrpages0
S 4096 4096  1 linr DXT5  clmp 16384k      0k  _physicalvmtrpages2
S  128  128  1 linr DXT5  clmp    16k      0k  _physicaluniquepages1
S  128  128  1 linr DXT1  clmp     8k      0k  _physicaluniquepages0
S  128  128  1 linr DXT5  clmp    16k      0k  _physicaluniquepages2
S  128  128  1 linr DXT5  clmp    16k      0k  _physicaluniquediffuseonlypages1
S  128  128  1 linr DXT5  clmp    16k      0k  _physicaluniquediffuseonly2pages1
vmtr path: e:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\rage/virtualtextures/_vmtr.vmtr
num vmtrs: 0

virtual texture 1:
S  512  512 10 nmn  RG    clmp   682k      0k  _vmtrpagetable
Page file: e:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\rage\virtualtextures\_vmtr.pages
header.magic: 0x77339904
header.pagesWide:  512
header.numLevels:   10
header.layoutVersion:    0
header.diskOffsetScale:    2
cacheLineForPage table not loaded
Pages resident per level:   0   0   0   0   0   0   0  14   4   1 
Pages resident: 19
Pages locked: 19
 0.7 total megs of page table images
----- Initializing Sound System ------
  0: Lautsprecher (Realtek High Definition Audio)
     2 channels, 48000 Hz
     Front Left and Front Right
     Default Console Device, Multimedia Device, Communications Device, and Game Device
Using device 0
sound system initialized.
--------------------------------------
----- Initializing Decls -----
117 types, 0 declSource
------------------------------
Initializing class hierarchy
PATCH: strings/german.lang
Reading strings/german.lang as UTF-8
7884 strings read

------- Input Initialization -------
Initializing DirectInput...
mouse: DirectInput initialized.
keyboard: DirectInput initialized.
------------------------------------
0.0 seconds to read 13304k table header
Resources skipped by layer tests: 0
Load 481 resources using 492 of 74696 total resource files, 0 streamed
LoadNamedResourceBlock: Num network resources: 481, checksum: 1659497286
--------- EndBackgroundLoads() ----------
IO: 6 seeks, 9 reads,   1MB,  65.5MB/s
Read       sleep msec:     0
Decompress sleep msec:     0
Foreground sleep msec:     0
Total            msec:   130
 0.2 seconds to preload resources
Start time of bink logo video in ms: 1767
0 seconds to create hard disk backing cache
Using hard drive cache: C:\Users\ishadow78\AppData\Local\id Software\Rage\FileCacheHeader.bin
16.8 seconds to read 13304k table header
Resources skipped by layer tests: 0
Load 7828 resources using 7604 of 74696 total resource files, 0 streamed
PATCH: compressed/sound/vo/english/wasteland1/wellspring/settler_01/outsider_03_a.idmsa
PATCH: generated/voicetrack/english/wasteland1/wellspring/settler_01/outsider_03_a.bmvtr
PATCH: compressed/sound/vo/english/wasteland1/wellspring/settler_01/outsider_04.idmsa
PATCH: generated/voicetrack/english/wasteland1/wellspring/settler_01/outsider_04.bmvtr
PATCH: compressed/sound/vo/english/wasteland1/wellspring/settler_01/accepted_01.idmsa
PATCH: generated/voicetrack/english/wasteland1/wellspring/settler_01/accepted_01.bmvtr
PATCH: compressed/sound/vo/english/wasteland1/wellspring/settler_01/heroic_01_a.idmsa
PATCH: generated/voicetrack/english/wasteland1/wellspring/settler_01/heroic_01_a.bmvtr
PATCH: compressed/sound/vo/english/wasteland1/wellspring/settler_01/heroic_02.idmsa
PATCH: generated/voicetrack/english/wasteland1/wellspring/settler_01/heroic_02.bmvtr
PATCH: compressed/sound/vo/english/wasteland1/wellspring/settler_01/heroic_03.idmsa
PATCH: generated/voicetrack/english/wasteland1/wellspring/settler_01/heroic_03.bmvtr
PATCH: compressed/sound/vo/english/wasteland1/wellspring/settler_01/outsider_01_a.idmsa
PATCH: generated/voicetrack/english/wasteland1/wellspring/settler_01/outsider_01_a.bmvtr
PATCH: compressed/sound/vo/english/wasteland1/wellspring/settler_01/outsider_02_a.idmsa
PATCH: generated/voicetrack/english/wasteland1/wellspring/settler_01/outsider_02_a.bmvtr
PATCH: compressed/sound/vo/english/wasteland1/wellspring/settler_01/accepted_02.idmsa
PATCH: generated/voicetrack/english/wasteland1/wellspring/settler_01/accepted_02.bmvtr
PATCH: compressed/sound/vo/english/wasteland1/wellspring/settler_01/accepted_03.idmsa
PATCH: generated/voicetrack/english/wasteland1/wellspring/settler_01/accepted_03.bmvtr
PATCH: compressed/sound/vo/english/ai/jackals/enemy_sighted_03_a.idmsa
PATCH: compressed/sound/vo/english/ai/wasted/screaming_fire_death_01.idmsa
PATCH: compressed/sound/vo/english/ai/wasted/screaming_fire_death_02.idmsa
PATCH: compressed/sound/vo/english/ai/wasted/screaming_fire_death_03.idmsa
PATCH: generated/models/vehicles/class2/gibs/buggy_gib.dmodel
PATCH: generated/decls/entityDef/projectile_ent/vehicle/stickybomb.decl
PATCH: generated/decls/material/textures/guis/default/guicursor_arrow.decl
PATCH: generated/decls/material/textures/guis/default/guicursor_hand.decl
PATCH: generated/decls/entityDef/projectile_ent/vehicle/ai/stickybomb.decl
PATCH: generated/decls/credits/credits.decl
PATCH: generated/decls/job/jobs/dynamic/wasteland1/dc/scorcher5.decl
PATCH: generated/decls/job/jobs/dynamic/wasteland1/dc/scorcher6.decl
PATCH: generated/decls/job/jobs/wasteland1/wellspring/talk_to_sally.decl
PATCH: generated/decls/job/jobs/wasteland2/subwaytown/talk_to_brick.decl
PATCH: compressed/sound/vo/english/multiplayer/announcements_x/lost_lead.idmsa
PATCH: compressed/sound/vo/english/multiplayer/announcements_x/lost_lead_a.idmsa
PATCH: compressed/sound/vo/english/multiplayer/announcements_x/taken_lead.idmsa
PATCH: compressed/sound/vo/english/multiplayer/announcements_x/taken_lead_a.idmsa
PATCH: compressed/sound/vo/english/multiplayer/announcements_x/taken_lead_b.idmsa
PATCH: compressed/sound/vo/english/multiplayer/announcements_x/tied_lead.idmsa
PATCH: compressed/sound/vo/english/multiplayer/announcements_x/tied_lead_a.idmsa
PATCH: generated/voicetrack/english/multiplayer/announcements_x/lost_lead.bmvtr
PATCH: generated/voicetrack/english/multiplayer/announcements_x/lost_lead_a.bmvtr
PATCH: generated/voicetrack/english/multiplayer/announcements_x/taken_lead.bmvtr
PATCH: generated/voicetrack/english/multiplayer/announcements_x/taken_lead_b.bmvtr
PATCH: generated/voicetrack/english/multiplayer/announcements_x/taken_lead_a.bmvtr
PATCH: generated/voicetrack/english/multiplayer/announcements_x/tied_lead.bmvtr
PATCH: generated/voicetrack/english/multiplayer/announcements_x/tied_lead_a.bmvtr
LoadNamedResourceBlock: Num network resources: 7828, checksum: -1634345313
--------- EndBackgroundLoads() ----------
IO: 0 seeks, 407 reads,  27MB,  65.4MB/s
Read       sleep msec:     0
Decompress sleep msec:     0
Foreground sleep msec:    50
Total            msec:  3376
20.3 seconds to preload resources
PATCH: generated/decls/renderProg/feedbackresolve.decl
PATCH: generated/decls/renderParm/feedbackcolormap.decl
While compiling fragment program feedbackresolve from feedbackresolve
-----------------
  1: #version 150
  2: 
  3: void clip( float v ) { if ( v < 0.0 ) { discard; } }
  4: void clip( vec2 v ) { if ( any( lessThan( v, vec2( 0.0 ) ) ) ) { discard; } }
  5: void clip( vec3 v ) { if ( any( lessThan( v, vec3( 0.0 ) ) ) ) { discard; } }
  6: void clip( vec4 v ) { if ( any( lessThan( v, vec4( 0.0 ) ) ) ) { discard; } }
  7: 
  8: float saturate( float v ) { return clamp( v, 0.0, 1.0 ); }
  9: vec2 saturate( vec2 v ) { return clamp( v, 0.0, 1.0 ); }
 10: vec3 saturate( vec3 v ) { return clamp( v, 0.0, 1.0 ); }
 11: vec4 saturate( vec4 v ) { return clamp( v, 0.0, 1.0 ); }
 12: 
 13: vec4 tex2D( sampler2D sampler, vec2 texcoord ) { return texture( sampler, texcoord.xy ); }
 14: vec4 tex2D( sampler2DShadow sampler, vec3 texcoord ) { return vec4( texture( sampler, texcoord.xyz ) ); }
 15: 
 16: vec4 tex2D( sampler2D sampler, vec2 texcoord, vec2 dx, vec2 dy ) { return textureGrad( sampler, texcoord.xy, dx, dy ); }
 17: vec4 tex2D( sampler2DShadow sampler, vec3 texcoord, vec2 dx, vec2 dy ) { return vec4( textureGrad( sampler, texcoord.xyz, dx, dy ) ); }
 18: 
 19: vec4 texCUBE( samplerCube sampler, vec3 texcoord ) { return texture( sampler, texcoord.xyz ); }
 20: vec4 texCUBE( samplerCubeShadow sampler, vec4 texcoord ) { return vec4( texture( sampler, texcoord.xyzw ) ); }
 21: 
 22: vec4 tex1Dproj( sampler1D sampler, vec2 texcoord ) { return textureProj( sampler, texcoord ); }
 23: vec4 tex2Dproj( sampler2D sampler, vec3 texcoord ) { return textureProj( sampler, texcoord ); }
 24: vec4 tex3Dproj( sampler3D sampler, vec4 texcoord ) { return textureProj( sampler, texcoord ); }
 25: 
 26: vec4 tex1Dbias( sampler1D sampler, vec4 texcoord ) { return texture( sampler, texcoord.x, texcoord.w ); }
 27: vec4 tex2Dbias( sampler2D sampler, vec4 texcoord ) { return texture( sampler, texcoord.xy, texcoord.w ); }
 28: vec4 tex3Dbias( sampler3D sampler, vec4 texcoord ) { return texture( sampler, texcoord.xyz, texcoord.w ); }
 29: vec4 texCUBEbias( samplerCube sampler, vec4 texcoord ) { return texture( sampler, texcoord.xyz, texcoord.w ); }
 30: 
 31: vec4 tex1Dlod( sampler1D sampler, vec4 texcoord ) { return textureLod( sampler, texcoord.x, texcoord.w ); }
 32: vec4 tex2Dlod( sampler2D sampler, vec4 texcoord ) { return textureLod( sampler, texcoord.xy, texcoord.w ); }
 33: vec4 tex3Dlod( sampler3D sampler, vec4 texcoord ) { return textureLod( sampler, texcoord.xyz, texcoord.w ); }
 34: vec4 texCUBElod( samplerCube sampler, vec4 texcoord ) { return textureLod( sampler, texcoord.xyz, texcoord.w ); }
 35: 
 36: uniform vec4 _fa_ [1];
 37: uniform sampler2DMS samp_feedbackcolormap;
 38: 
 39: in vec4 vofi_TexCoord0;
 40: 
 41: out vec4 out_FragColor;
 42: 
 43: void main() {
 44:    vec2 texcoord = vofi_TexCoord0.xy * vec2( 1.0 / _fa_[0 ].z, 1.0 / _fa_[0 ].w );
 45:    ivec2 texcoordi = ivec2( texcoord.x, texcoord.y );
 46:    out_FragColor = texelFetch( samp_feedbackcolormap, texcoordi.xy, 0 );
 47: }
-----------------
ERROR: 0:37: 'samp_feedbackcolormap' : syntax error parse error


rage.exe @ 0x0069fde4(  ) +  bytes () : ** UNKNOWN **( ** FUNC_PARAM_ERROR ** )
rage.exe @ 0x0069ff5c(  ) +  bytes () : ** UNKNOWN **( ** FUNC_PARAM_ERROR ** )
rage.exe @ 0x00582147(  ) +  bytes () : ** UNKNOWN **( ** FUNC_PARAM_ERROR ** )
rage.exe @ 0x0058218b(  ) +  bytes () : ** UNKNOWN **( ** FUNC_PARAM_ERROR ** )
rage.exe @ 0x00539f4e(  ) +  bytes () : ** UNKNOWN **( ** FUNC_PARAM_ERROR ** )
rage.exe @ 0x006257f1(  ) +  bytes () : ** UNKNOWN **( ** FUNC_PARAM_ERROR ** )
rage.exe @ 0x0047fd94(  ) +  bytes () : ** UNKNOWN **( ** FUNC_PARAM_ERROR ** )
rage.exe @ 0x0047ff41(  ) +  bytes () : ** UNKNOWN **( ** FUNC_PARAM_ERROR ** )
rage.exe @ 0x00484ab4(  ) +  bytes () : ** UNKNOWN **( ** FUNC_PARAM_ERROR ** )
rage.exe @ 0x00439dc0(  ) +  bytes () : ** UNKNOWN **( ** FUNC_PARAM_ERROR ** )
rage.exe @ 0x005e686f(  ) +  bytes () : ** UNKNOWN **( ** FUNC_PARAM_ERROR ** )
rage.exe @ 0x006a0bc9(  ) +  bytes () : ** UNKNOWN **( ** FUNC_PARAM_ERROR ** )
kernel32.dll @ 0x76fe339a(  ) +  bytes () : BaseThreadInitThunk(  )
ntdll.dll @ 0x779d9ef2(  ) +  bytes () : RtlInitializeExceptionChain(  )
ntdll.dll @ 0x779d9ec5(  ) +  bytes () : RtlInitializeExceptionChain(  )
ERROR: Failed to compile render prog feedbackresolve from feedbackresolve
Dumped console text to C:\Users\ishadow78\Saved Games\id Software\Rage\base\ErrorLog_19-02-2012__12-32.txt.

idRenderSystem:hutdown()
Shutting down OpenGL subsystem
...releasing DC
...destroying window

***************************
Failed to compile render prog feedbackresolve from feedbackresolve
***************************


Ich habe schon alles mögliche versucht,andere Treiber für die Grafikkarte gegoogelt und verschiedene Lösungen probiert .Leider hat bis jetzt nichts geholfen.



Mein System:

packard Bell Easynote LS11HR

Windows 7 Pro 66Bit sp1 mit allen aktuellen Updates

8GB Ram

AMD HD6650 2GB Ram

Treiber sind alle Atuell und es wurden verschiedene Grafikkartentreiber getestet(auch der Amd Rage Treiber) das verhalten bleibt leider immer gleich.

Andere Spiele wie Anno2070,Swtor,Battlefield 3 und andere laufen ohne Probleme.

Ich danke euch schon mal für euren Rat und wünsche allen einen schönen und erholsamen Sonntag.


----------



## X3niC (19. Februar 2012)

Versuch mal Tripple Buffering auszuschalten im Catalyst Control Center.



Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - [SUPPORT]Rage Issues, Bugs And Fixes Thread


Zitat:
"It appears the Steam crash at launch is triggered by having the  default triple buffering enabled in the AMD Catalysts Control Center in  the OpenGL settings. See:  Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - [SUPPORT]Rage Issues, Bugs And Fixes Thread
 Here is the fix (high-five to CatatonicMan for posting it): 
 I fixed the crash after startup by turning off Triple Buffering in Catalyst Control Center.
 This is using the RAGE-specific AMD drivers with a pair of HD 4870s  in crossfire. It is also repeatable (triple buffering on crashes game;  triple buffering off does not).
 For me, it is under:
 CCC -> Gaming -> 3D Application Settings -> OpenGL Settings -> Triple Buffering"


----------



## ishadow78 (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo,


das ist bereits abgeschaltet


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2012)

Das ist ein Notebook, oder? Da kann es trotz aktuellster Treiber leider mal vorkommen, dass es nicht klappen wird. Ich würde mal direkt bei packard bell die neuesten Treiber für alles runterladen und installieren und auch beim Grafiktreiber dann deren Treiber nehmen und erstmal nicht einen von AMD. 

Ach ja: auch mal Virenscanner usw. abstellen


----------



## ishadow78 (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo Herbboy,


das wurde von mir auch bereits getestet,leider ohne Erfolg.Mit dem Spiel haben ja leider viele Probleme.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2012)

Ja, wird bei nem Notebook-Grafikchip nochmal schwieriger... hattest Du denn bei AMD auch mal speziell nach Treibern für MOBILE Grafikchips geschaut?


----------



## MisterSmith (19. Februar 2012)

Im folgendem verlinkten Post gibt es eine Auflistung mit möglichen Problemlösungen zu Rage:
Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - [SUPPORT]Rage Issues, Bugs And Fixes Thread

Ich kenne mich mit OpenGL nicht besonders gut aus, aber...


> X..WGL_EXT_swap_control_tear not found


...führt möglicherweise zu...


> ERROR: 0:37: 'samp_feedbackcolormap' : syntax error parse error


...diesem Fehler. Vielleicht mal VSync im CCC komplett deaktivieren, allerdings bin ich mir keinesfalls sicher, ob swap_control_tear überhaupt etwas mit VSync zu tun hat.


----------



## ishadow78 (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo,


ja habe den neusten mobilen Treiber installiert,läuft bis auf Rage auch wirklich klasse,ich habe so viele verschiedene Treiber Probiert,das ich mittlerweile schon gar nicht mehr dran glaube das es am Treiber liegen soll.Mit OpenGl kenne ich mich leider auch nicht aus,auch wenn ich im Pc Bereich wirklich kein Noob bin.Ich beschäftige mich seit gut 19 Jahren mit Pc,aber dieses Problem mit Rage bringt mich an den Rand der Unwissenheit,bis jetzt habe ich immer eine Lösung gefunden,aber nun stehe ich wie der Ochse vor Berg ^^


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2012)

Ich würd alles an Grafiktoptionen nochmal durchprobieren, auch das, was vom Treiber im Catalyst-Menü evlt. erzwungen wird. Aber wenn auch das dann nix bringt, dann ist das Spiel wohl schuld...


----------

